# 2.6.12 broken?

## Q-collective

When I updated my kerel to 2.6.12-r4, I got broken stuff all over the place: nautilus which had gnome-vfs erros, konq which had weird stuff, etc.

I began to suspect the new kernel being the fault here so I downgraded again to 2.6.11-r11 and all was happy once more.

Anyone else having this issues? And if yes, how the hell did .12 came into the stable tree then?

----------

## May-C

The only thing which doesn't work any more in my case is my gensplash in verbose mode. In the silent mode everything works perfectly. Konqueror works without problems.

----------

## Q-collective

 *May-C wrote:*   

> The only thing which doesn't work any more in my case is my gensplash in verbose mode. 

 

Same.

----------

## llsardonicll

I can't get fglrx to work with it for the life of me.

My splash works fine,  but I had to recompile splashutils for it to work right.

----------

## May-C

thank you. recompile splashutils did the trick. know everything works. even fglrx

----------

## hajk

Also just upgraded to kernel 2.6.12-gentoo-r4: splash now works erratically; and Gnome doesn't work,

 it hangs in starting Metacity.

So, back to kernel 2.6.11-r9: I did re-emerge splashutils, and now the new 2005.0 splash screens (with

the %) work OK. 

I wonder, should I first recompile Gnome (and my whole world) -- I have the latest linux-headers and 

updated my toolchain (twice) -- before trying to have another go at the 2.6.12 kernel?

----------

## marvin rouge

 *hajk wrote:*   

> Also just upgraded to kernel 2.6.12-gentoo-r4: splash now works erratically; and Gnome doesn't work,
> 
>  it hangs in starting Metacity.

  If you wait a long time (say 5 minutes) does-it start ? I have the same problem with some applications and 2.6.12-gentoo-r* . (namely: gedit, mpd, quanta and evidence)

Here's the thread (in french) with my problem: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-353701.html

To sum up, if I stop iptables, I have no problems with 2.6.12 kernels, (userspace is all the same, no changes in iptables rules), I can launch gedit. If I fire up iptables and then gedit, given the strace output, gedit (or mpd ...) can't connect on 0.0.0.0:any_port.

Are you using iptables ? can you stop it to test your 2.6.12 kernel ?

EDIT : and yes, in my iptables rules, connection to lo is allowed

----------

## hajk

Thanks for your reply, even glanced over your French-language thread. No, I haven't waited 5 minutes for Metacity 

to do something, and yes, I do run iptables. Unfortunately, I have already spent more time on this than I can afford,

so I'll wait a few days before trying kernel 2.6.12 again...

----------

## marvin rouge

 *hajk wrote:*   

> Thanks for your reply, even glanced over your French-language thread. No, I haven't waited 5 minutes for Metacity 
> 
> to do something, and yes, I do run iptables. Unfortunately, I have already spent more time on this than I can afford,
> 
> so I'll wait a few days before trying kernel 2.6.12 again...

 If it works when disabling iptables, could you post it please ? even in a few days ... I'd like to make it work here. thanks.

----------

## menschmeier

I can't even make kernel 2.6.12-r4 run. ACPI doesn't work on my Samsung P30 laptop. Kernel panic!!!!  :Shocked: 

Does some know how to make it run on a Samsung P30?

Here is a part of my .config:

```
# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION=""

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=m

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_IBM=m

CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER is not set

#

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support

#

# CONFIG_APM is not set

```

Thanks in advance.

----------

## Q-collective

iptables, acpi, great kernel.....

marvin rouge: Yes, had the same, gedit started after about 5 minutes...

And no, I'm not giving up security for a faulty kernel, I'll wait for .13 I guess.

----------

## marvin rouge

 *Q-collective wrote:*   

> marvin rouge: Yes, had the same, gedit started after about 5 minutes...
> 
> And no, I'm not giving up security for a faulty kernel, I'll wait for .13 I guess.

 I see your point, but if you could just give a try (stop iptables, try gedit, restart iptables) and if you could confirm that this is the same problem, we could some bug report.

thanks

----------

## Tinitus

I found out that dvb doesn't work with the kernel!? Can anyone test it?

Regards

Roland

----------

## marvin rouge

For those who think that the problem is related to iptables (Q-collective, hajk), try to have the "-i lo -j ACCEPT" before "-m state --state INVALID -j DROP". 

See bug 96948 for more info.

[solved] for me

+

----------

## Q-collective

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

> For those who think that the problem is related to iptables (Q-collective, hajk), try to have the "-i lo -j ACCEPT" before "-m state --state INVALID -j DROP". 
> 
> See bug 96948 for more info.
> 
> [solved] for me
> ...

 

Cool, will try it out when I have some time  :Very Happy: 

Though, it remains stupid that something like iptables can screw things up so badly...

----------

## edudlive

 *llsardonicll wrote:*   

> I can't get fglrx to work with it for the life of me.
> 
> My splash works fine,  but I had to recompile splashutils for it to work right.

 

Yeah, FGLRX is broken by 2.6.12.  There is a patch somewhere that makes it build, but I never got 3D working with it.  I just downgraded to 2.6.11 and will wait for a fix from ATI

----------

## XmN

 *edudlive wrote:*   

>  *llsardonicll wrote:*   I can't get fglrx to work with it for the life of me.
> 
> My splash works fine,  but I had to recompile splashutils for it to work right. 
> 
> Yeah, FGLRX is broken by 2.6.12.  There is a patch somewhere that makes it build, but I never got 3D working with it.  I just downgraded to 2.6.11 and will wait for a fix from ATI

 

According to my Xorg.0.log fglrx works fine, but Xorg has problems loading AGP.

```
(EE) fglrx(0): [agp] unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_ENODEV"

(EE) fglrx(0): cannot init AGP

```

dmesg complains about memory allocation for fglrx, which I think could be both fglrx and kernel or either separately

```
fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 804 MBytes.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.14.13 [Jun  8 2005] on minor 0

allocation failed: out of vmalloc space - use vmalloc=<size> to increase size.

[fglrx:firegl_unlock] *ERROR* Process 20275 using kernel context 0

```

My 2 cents : The kernel AGPGART module

Haven't tried the internal AGPGART of fglrx as a temp solution yet.

Also my logitech mx500 is not recognized by 2.6.12, don't have it with me now to plug it in and show the dmesg output related to it. Will post that later.

Grtz.

[/code]

----------

## gimmy

 *menschmeier wrote:*   

> I can't even make kernel 2.6.12-r4 run. ACPI doesn't work on my Samsung P30 laptop. Kernel panic!!!! 
> 
> Does some know how to make it run on a Samsung P30?
> 
> Here is a part of my .config:
> ...

 

I got a p35 and the fix was to bulid the ASUS_ACPI in my kernel as a module

change

CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS=y

to

CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS=m

But i have now a new problem, if i do

```

modprobe asus_acpi

```

I get a Segmentation fault

dmesg says

```

Asus Laptop ACPI Extras version 0.29

Unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at virtual address 00000000

 printing eip:

e0f1137a

*pde = 00000000

Oops: 0000 [#1]

PREEMPT 

Modules linked in: asus_acpi ieee80211_crypt_wep ipw2200 firmware_class ieee80211 ieee80211_crypt ppdev parport_pc parport

CPU:    0

EIP:    0060:[<e0f1137a>]    Not tainted VLI

EFLAGS: 00010203   (2.6.12-gentoo-r4) 

EIP is at asus_hotk_get_info+0x183/0x770 [asus_acpi]

eax: db7ab800   ebx: dbcc1f38   ecx: 00000002   edx: 00000003

esi: 00000000   edi: e0f0daf4   ebp: db633140   esp: dbcc1f2c

ds: 007b   es: 007b   ss: 0068

Process modprobe (pid: 16438, threadinfo=dbcc0000 task=df015a00)

Stack: 00000000 00005105 dbc88000 00000010 db633140 c150b000 e0f0deb4 c150b084 

       00000000 e0f1199b e0f11a2f c150b000 c150b000 e0f0f520 c02c3942 c150b000 

       c150b000 e0f0f520 c150ec20 c02c39fe c150b000 e0f0f520 dbcc0000 e0f0f600 

Call Trace:

 [<e0f1199b>] asus_hotk_check+0x34/0x35 [asus_acpi]

 [<e0f11a2f>] asus_hotk_add+0x93/0x158 [asus_acpi]

 [<c02c3942>] acpi_bus_driver_init+0x2c/0x8a

 [<c02c39fe>] acpi_driver_attach+0x5e/0x9d

 [<e0f11b36>] asus_acpi_init+0x42/0x6e [asus_acpi]

 [<c0137638>] sys_init_module+0x148/0x1f0

 [<c0103185>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

Code: 08 68 38 de f0 e0 e8 76 af 20 df 5e 5f a1 90 f7 f0 e0 ba 03 00 00 00 bf f4 da f0 e0 89 d1 c7 40 14 12 00 00 00 8b 75 08 49 78 08 <ac> ae 75 08 84 c0 75 f5 31 c0 eb 04 19 c0 0c 01 85 c0 75 11 a1

```

This happend since I use the 2.6.12-gentoo-r4 kernel! =(

----------

## Kentar

I've got some problems with 2.6.12-r4, too. I crashed my whole Filesystem.

The First and second time, i booted this kernel, dmesg mentioned some problems with nfs and lockd, and a hda seek error.

When I tried this with 2.6.11, there are no problems. Ok, I solved the nfs problem  and after a reboot, my system hung right before starting xorg. After that, I wasn't able to start grub anymore. With reiserfsck I figured out, that the superblock of my hd is broken. After  an reiserfsck --rebuild-tree I am able, to rescue som Data, but that'S all. 

I have to reinstall my system this weekend. 

I tested my Harddrive with porwermax, and there are no failures on it, so it seems, that i've to blame the new kernel for it.

----------

## XmN

 *XmN wrote:*   

>  *edudlive wrote:*    *llsardonicll wrote:*   I can't get fglrx to work with it for the life of me.
> 
> My splash works fine,  but I had to recompile splashutils for it to work right. 
> 
> Yeah, FGLRX is broken by 2.6.12.  There is a patch somewhere that makes it build, but I never got 3D working with it.  I just downgraded to 2.6.11 and will wait for a fix from ATI 
> ...

 

***UPDATE***

Using the internal AGPGART of the fglrx driver enables me to use direct rendering. I still get the allocation warning though.

As for my mouse, this is the dmesg output:

```

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [B16_b_02 USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-1

```

Should be Logitech MX-500, which was detected right with 2.6.11.

Grtz.

----------

## Strapahuulia

Hey,

guess you can add me to the "having trouble with kernel 2.6.12-gentoo-r4" list. Same as many others, fbsplash didn't work properly after upgrading to 2.6.12-r4, but this one is easily solved by recompiling splashutils. 

Additionally, it broke my sound card initially (the mixer startup script seemed to detect a new sound card and set all channels to "mute"). I tried pushing up the volume sliders and unmuting the channels to no avail, until after the next reboot, the sound magically seemed to work again.

And, of course, I'm having the infamous ati driver problem, i.e. the fglrx module complains when getting loaded and X falls back to it's native driver, which btw seem to be unnaturaly slow under 2.6.12. Can't remember that driver to be that slow under earlier kernel versions.

I guess I'll just stick to 2.6.11-r11 for a while until all that is resolved (good I kept a backup of that kernel). Maybe there should be a sticky thread for people to report their problems with 2.6.12? Seems to me that some pretty big changes took place there, so maybe people should be warned that the new kernel should be taken with caution?

----------

## cybermatthieu

Same here.

After installing 2.6.12-r4 gnome would freeze after starting metacity... Couldn't do anything the hole machine was lock up, the only thing working after the lockup was my mouse  :Laughing:  but couldn't do much anyway. I find it wierd that they put that kernel in the stable tree...  :Sad: 

I hope this will be fix soon...

----------

## Strapahuulia

Wow, that's even worse than what happened to me... I mean, my computer was at least usable. But like I said, I'm not keen on fixing everything that's broken when I use a 2.6.12 kernel, so I'm sticking with 2.6.11-r11 until a newer 2.6.12 release comes out. And then I'll check the forums first before installing it.

BTW, I even had trouble booting the kernel at first, because unlike what I've expected, genkernel had given it another name than what I was used to, putting "genkernel-x86" inbetween the "kernel" part and the version number. Is that some "feature" of the new genkernel-3.2.1 or what? If it is, I don't like it, does anyone know how to revert it to the old naming scheme?

----------

## marvin rouge

according to bug #96948 the problems related to local paquets marked as invalid are solved in gentoo-sources-2.6.12-r5

let's have a look at it  :Smile: 

edit: typo

----------

## seanchiggins

The problem with iptables has been fixed in version 2.6.12-r5.  I just loaded it up and KDE started as expected.

----------

## cybermatthieu

Hi,

I just reinstalled my intire computer, because of Windows of course... I installed xorg-x11 and gnome and still the problem remains... anytime a window is created the entire system just frezzes... I'll continue to investigate...

----------

